# gav's router duplicator



## RichBratlee (May 19, 2012)

Hi everyone--Found you folks by searching for a duplicator and saw gav's design

Does anyone have a parts list or plans for it? Looks like it is exactly what i want and would like to not make any mistakes building it or getting parts together.

I have searched all over and can't find any like it.:fie:

Thanks!!

Rich


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Check out this one.
A Router Duplicator for Copying Curved Shapes


----------



## RichBratlee (May 19, 2012)

That's cool--but I really need the 360 degree rotate as I am doing gunstocks

Thanks!


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Shouldn't be that hard to make one that rotates with some gears and chain.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

copycarver.com

Ed's design is used by others to make gunstocks. Read the reason he went with that design over the chain ones.

Sometimes simpler is better.


----------



## RichBratlee (May 19, 2012)

kp91 said:


> copycarver.com
> 
> Ed's design is used by others to make gunstocks. Read the reason he went with that design over the chain ones.
> 
> Sometimes simpler is better.


After looking this one over I am going to build it. 

You're right--KISS is the principle

Thanks guys!!


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Here's a new one Router copy carver. Ask him if you can do gun stocks. 
Larry


----------



## Blooch58 (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks like the duplicator sold eBay for about 1100$.


----------

